# Stella Hops - Recipes And Ideas



## 6tri6ple6 (4/11/11)

Hey all, 

I just bought a heap of Stella hops as i had never heard of them or used them before. Thought id try them out.

Any ideas or recipes that have worked for you in the past? Do they work well blended/unblended? 

Any ideas?



Cheers

Richard


----------



## eclessia (4/11/11)

6tri6ple6 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just bought a heap of Stella hops as i had never heard of them or used them before. Thought id try them out.
> 
> ...



This is worth a try to get your head around it. Bridge Road Brewers Stella IPA Its a bit more spicy/herbal than galaxy.


----------



## eclessia (4/11/11)

eclessia said:


> This is worth a try to get your head around it. Bridge Road Brewers Stella IPA Its a bit more spicy/herbal than galaxy.



They do blend by the way - see BR India Saison


----------



## 6tri6ple6 (4/11/11)

I haven't seen any bridge road beers in Adelaide. Anyone know where I can get some?


----------



## np1962 (4/11/11)

6tri6ple6 said:


> I haven't seen any bridge road beers in Adelaide. Anyone know where I can get some?


The Wheaty has had this on tap and in bottles.

Description of Stella and other Aust Hops can be found HERE

Cheers
Nige


----------



## 6tri6ple6 (4/11/11)

NigeP62 said:


> The Wheaty has had this on tap and in bottles.
> 
> Description of Stella and other Aust Hops can be found HERE
> 
> ...



Thanx Nigel. I must be the only adelaide brewer left who hasn't been to the Wheatie.....
Always mean to go but never get there. Might have to go now.
Perhaps I'll put it on my bucket list


----------



## beachy (4/11/11)

I have just opened the first bottle of a brew done to test Stella. It is only a week old so a bit green but i did enjoy it. I would describe it as having a peachy/mango/spicy flavour and aroma. It was fairly heavily hopped so as to get the best idea of what Stella was like. Here is the recipe.

65% BB Ale malt
20% WEY Munich 2
5% Briess Victory malt
5% WEY Carared
5% Wheat malt

10g US Magnum 60min 13ibu
45g Stella 10min 28ibu
45g Stella @ flame out
50g Stella dry hopped 6 days

Yeast US05, Batch size 17.5L


----------



## jbowers (4/11/11)

I have heard of brewers having great success through using any hop except for this. I dislike this hop, quite a bit. The Bridge Rd Stella IPA was certainly not my cup of tea.


----------



## Jace89 (4/11/11)

I made a wheat beer with Stella and have it tap atm, it's tasting alright but it's only lightly hopped. I'll post the recipe once the misses if off the computer.


----------



## Dazza88 (4/11/11)

Initially mango and later on more floral. The first session on the keg was great but blander now 6 weeks later, still drinkable.


----------



## Lecterfan (17/12/11)

Drinking Bridge Road stella thing now, reckon it is goes alright, would be a great blending hop as the bitterness lingers and the flavour hits early. he armo is great but a bit one dimensional...I'd mix this with cascade or amarillo or possibly centennial without hesitation.

edit: he armo means the aroma


----------



## kalbarluke (17/12/11)

I'm currently brewing a variation to Dr Smurto's golden ale and mixing Stella with Amarillo. It has been in the fermenter for a few days and is currently sitting at 1.020. Tastes very nice so far.


----------



## Rowy (17/12/11)

kalbarluke said:


> I'm currently brewing a variation to Dr Smurto's golden ale and mixing Stella with Amarillo. It has been in the fermenter for a few days and is currently sitting at 1.020. Tastes very nice so far.




Must be something in the air! I put down a variation of Dr Smurtos yesterday using stella.


----------



## browndog (17/12/11)

I brewed a 5.5% pale ale using 20g of topaz for bittering and 40g of stella at flame out that recieved some good compliments.

-Browndog


----------

